# David Dickson on 1 Corinthians 7:14



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2019)

David Dickson on 1 Corinthians 7:14:

Because an unbelieving person is sanctified, though not in it self, yet to the use of the Believer; although not simply, yet so far, that Marriage is sanctified to the believing party, and to the children brought forth: Therefore let not the unbelieving wife bee put away, if she desire to tarry. … 

Confirming the former, from the consequent absurdity, because otherwise the children of Christians, in such a case, would not be born under the Covenant, they would not bee born Christians, and dedicated to Christ in holiness; the contrary to which is true: Therefore let not the unbelieving wife bee put away, if she desire to tarry.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 50.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

